# The difference between determinate and indeterminate tomato plants



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been reading about the difference between  Determinate and indeterminate tomato plants. Determinate varieties stop growing and over a 2 week period all the tomatoes ripen and then the plant dies. They should never be pruned or suckered because it will reduce the crop. The other are vining tomatoes and will have tomatoes until frost. This type can be pruned and may require staking. I saw this on a label from a tomato plant I bought and wondered about it. I'm pretty sure a few years ago I pruned back some Rutgers plants and wondered why I didn't get much from them. That variety is listed under the no pruning varieties. Also there is a controversy over caging the plants. I do, so I can pick them more easily and I think it keeps them from rotting on the ground and around here the crickets love to get them so it makes it a bit harder for them. My Grandfather wouldn't hear of it. He said the plant gets stronger when some of the vines take root in the ground. Do you use tomato cages?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't have a green thumb at all, and although I love to grow things, I haven't done much during my working years or in my retirement.  The only tomato plants I used to buy from the nursery to plant were either Early Girl or Cherry Tomatoes.  I always used a cage, like you I didn't want them dragging on the ground to be eaten and infested by the bugs.  I also used those varieties because we'd normally take a camping trip in the fall and any plants we left behind would just die anyway. Those two varieties produced early and well.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 15, 2016)

I use tomato cages even for the blueberries. But how to identify tomatoes
http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/tomato/determinate-vs-indeterminate.htm

A true story, when I worked at Home Depot people would come up to me in all seriousness...is this plant a male or female? I think what they were asking was which plants will cross-pollinate. If I was in a silly mood I would answer " Um, look under their tails?".


----------

